# STEROIDS FORUM > ANABOLIC STEROIDS - QUESTIONS & ANSWERS >  Anavar experience

## Logan13

For the past 2 weeks I have added 40mg Anavar (split up 20mg/2x day) to my prop 100mg ED/Eq 150mg EOD cycle. I like the hardness that it has given me, but I really find that I get pissed off more easily. I also did not know, until Money Boss Hustla & Hooker informed me in a post, that Var is a DHT derivative. Well now, I am not predisposed to hairloss (prop, cyp, enan, eq never gave me this), but I am now getting about 6-8 hairs in my hand every morning in the shower. I wanted to bump the var up, but I have decided not to because of the hairloss. Just an FYI.
-Logan13

----------


## JohnnyB

Var a DHT derivitive that's news to me, are you sure they were'nt talking about winny?

JohnnyB

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Yeah, mate...you can tell what a steroid is derived from by it's chemical name. I'm basically the biggest geek on the planet, for knowing this, but here it goes:

If you look in the name of a steroid, and it's something like this:

2-oyy *androstane*  17b-ol 2-one
(Which is the chemical name for Anavar )

See the *bold* part? That means it's a DHT-derivative, with regards to it's base carbon structure.

If it said:

*norandrostene* 17b-ol 3-one
(Nandrolone )

Then you know the norandrostene part means it's derived from Nandrolone (or if you generally see* 19-nor* or something like that)

and finally, if you see:

the word *testosterone* (duh) or *androstene* in the name of the structure, then you know it's derived from testosterone .


I expect my "Geek of the Year" trophy to be mailed out immediately....Vette also owes me a nomination for that award...for actually being to answer one of the most obscure and weird questions I've ever been asked about steroids .

----------


## dirtyvegas

> I expect my "Geek of the Year" trophy to be mailed out immediately....Vette also owes me a nomination for that award...for actually being to answer one of the most obscure and weird questions I've ever been asked about steroids.


...............  :LOL:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

No, really...how uncool is it to actually know something like that....

----------


## MaNofSteeL

6-8hairs? C'mon bro! One loses 50-100hairs/day normaly! I'm predisposed to hairloss and have been taking Fina and Rogaine for like 6 months and they worked great but these past few weeks i'm noticing more and more hairloss..
Anyways i'm currantly on Var and it hasn't accelerated my hairloss at all.

----------


## dirtyvegas

> No, really...how uncool is it to actually know something like that....



lol .....i dont think its unkool i wished i knew all that..i read your post and still dont understand it....i just thank god we have HOOKER...  :LOL:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Oh yea....sometimes scientists break those rules...and others, with regaards to naming steroids ...

Quinbolone, for example, is actually Eq (boldenone ) with a different ester.

I can't imagine why they'd do something like that....or when they can break the "naming" rules...different rules seem to apply with Eq and Dbol type products notably....

I don't know why that is...

----------


## dirtyvegas

we should put together a thread for everyone thats ignorant like me when i comes to steroid names and other affiliated terminoligies. "deffinitions for NEWBIES"..

all the names and abbreviations..

for example i had a list from my seller i was lookin for dianabol and didnt see it on there so i changed up my cycle a bit and then after i ordered i seen a thread Anabol and then looked back on my sellers list to see if he had it...stupid me im a dumb ass..i had too order more sh1t

Anabol=Dianabol...........  :Hmmmm:

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> we should put together a thread for everyone thats ignorant like me when i comes to steroid names and other affiliated terminoligies. "deffinitions for NEWBIES"..
> 
> all the names and abbreviations..
> 
> :


Afro - Methyltestosterone 
Agoviron - Methyltestosterone
Agoviron-depot - Test Suspension 
Agoviron inj - Test Propionate 
Ambosex - Estandron 
Amino glute ahimid - Cytadren 
Anabol - Dianabol 
Anabolicum - Dianabol
Anabolicum Vister - Anabolicum Vister 
Anabolikum - Dianabol
Anabolin - Dianabol 
Anaboline - Deca -Durabolin 
Anador - Anadur 
Anadurin - Anadur
Anapolon - Anadrol 50 
Anasteron - Anadrol 50
Anatrophill - Oxandrolone 
Anavar - Oxandrolone
Andoredan - Dianabol 
Andro 100 - Test Enanthate 
Andro-Cyp - Testosterone Cypionate 
Androfort-Richt - Test Propionate
Andro LA - Testosterone Cypionate 
Andro pository - Test Enanthate
Android - Methtyltestosterone 
Androlan - Test Propionate
Androlan Aqueous - Test Suspension 
Androlin - Test Suspension
Androlone-D200 - Deca-Durabolin 
Andronaq-50 - Test Suspension
Andronaq LA - Test Cypionate 
Andronute - Test Cypionate
Androral - Methyltestosterone 
Androtardyl - Test Enanthate
Androxon - Andriol 
Andryl 200 - Test Enanthate
APL - HCG 
Ara Test - Test Propionate
Arcosterone - Methyltestosterone 
Arderone 100/200 - Test Enanthate
Ardomon - Clomid 
Biogonadyl - HCG
Bionabol - Dianabol 
Boldebal - Equipose
Brumegon - HCG 
Catanidin - Catapres
Catapresan - Catapres 
Ceadon - Nolvadex 
Cesbron - Clenbuterol 
C.G - H.C.G
Choragon - H.C.G 
Chorex - H.C.G
Chor. Gonadtropin - H.C.G 
Chorigon - H.C.G
Choriolutin - H.C.G 
Chorion-Plus - H.C.G
Choron 10 - H.C.G 
Chorulon vet - H.C.G
Chorvlon-H.C.G 
Clenasma - Clenbuterol 
Clom - Clomid 
Clomifene - Clomid
Clomipheni citras - Clomid 
Clomipheni citrate - Clomid
Clomivid - Clomid 
Clonidin - Catapres
Clonidine - Catapres 
Clonodine HCL - Catapres
Clonisin - Catapres 
Clonistada - Catapres
Clostilbegyt - Clomid 
Combipress - Catapres
Contrasmina - Clenbuterol 
Contrapasmina - Clenbuterol
Corgonject - H.C.G 
C-ratioph - Clomid
Crioxifeno - Nolvadex 
Cynomel - Cytomel 
Cyronine - Cytomel 
Cytomel Tabs - Cytomel
Deca-Durabol - Deca-Durabolin 
Defarol - Nolvadex
Delatest - Testosterone Enanthate 
Delatestryl - Test Enanthate
Dep Andro-100-200 - Test Cypionate 
Deposterone - Sustanon 250
Dep-test - Testosterone Cypionate 
Dep-testosterone - Test Cypionate
Depotest - Testosterone Cypionate 
Depo Testosterone - Test Cyp
Dialone - Dianabol 
Dignotamoxi - Nolvadex
Dixarit - Catapress 
Drolban - Masterone
D-test - Testosterone Enanthate 
Dufine - Clomid
Duratamoxifen - Duratamoxifen 
Duratest - Testosterone Cypionate
Dura-testosterone - Test Enanthate 
Durathate-200 - Test Enanthate
Durandron - Sustanon 250 
Dynasten - Anadrol 50
Dyneric - Clomid 
Eferox - L-Thyroxine
Ekluton - H.C.G 
Elpihormo - Deca-Durabolin
Eltroxin - L-Thyroxine 
Emblon - Nolvadex
Enarmon-depot - Test Enanthate 
Encephan - Dianabol
Euthroid - Cytomel 
Euthyrox - L-Thyroxine
Eutirox - L-Thyroxine 
Everone - Testosterone Enanthate
Extraboline - Deca-Durabolin 
Fertodur - Cyclofenil 
F. Farmo - Nolvadex 
Follutein - H.C.G
Fortabol - Laurabolin 
Fortadex - Laurabolin
Ganabol - Equipose 
G. chor. "Endo" - H.C.G
Gestyl - H.C.G 
Glukor - H.C.G
Gonadoplex - H.C.G 
Gonadotrafon LH - H.C.G.
Gonadotraphon - H.C.G 
Gonadotropyl - H.C.G
Gonic - H.C.G 
Gravosan - Clomid
HCG Lepori - H.C.G 
Histerone inj - Test Suspension
Hormobin - Methyltestosterone 
Hybolin Imp - Test Cypionate
Indovar - Clomid 
Jebolan - Deca-Duarabolin
Jenoxifen - Nolvadex 
Kessar - Nolvadex
Klomifen - Clomid 
Kyliformon - Clomid
Laurabolin V - Laurabolin 
Ledertam - Nolvadex
Levoid - L-thyroxine 
Levoroxine - L-thyroxine
Levothroid inj - L-thyroxine 
Levothyroxine - L-thyroxine
Levoxine - L-thyroxine 
Levoxyl - Cytomel
Linomel - Cytomel 
Liothyrone - L-thyroxine
Lonavar - Oxandrolone 
Longivo - Methytestosterone
L-Thyroxin Hennin - L-thyroxine 
L-Thyroxin Sodium - L-thyroxine
Malogen - Test Suspension 
Malogen L.A - Test Enanthate
Malogen Cyp - Test Cypionate 
Malotrone - Test Suspension
Mamomit - Cytadren 
Mandofen - Nolvadex
Masterid - Masteron 
Masteril - Masteron
Mastisol - Masterol 
Mastofen - Nolvadex
Maxibolin - Orabolin 
Maxiolin Elixier - Orabolin
Mediatric - Methyltestosterone 
Mesteron - Methyltestosterone
Metanabol - Dianabol 
Metandiabol - Dianabol
Metandren - Methyltestosterone 
Methandrostenolonum - Dianabol
Mirfat - Ctapres 
Monores - Clenbuterol
Nandrobolic L.A - Deca-Durabolin 
Nandrol. Dec - Deca-Durabolin
Nandrolone Dec - Deca-Durabolin 
Naposim - Dianabol
Neoclym - Cyclofenil 
Neo Durabolic - Deca-Durabolin
Neogonadil Bruco - H.C.G 
Neo-Hombreol - Test Propionate
Neo-Tiroimade - Cytomel 
Nerobol - Dianabol
Nidolin - Triacana 
Noltam - Nolvadex
Nolvadex D - Nolvadex 
Nolvadex Forte - Nolvadex
Noncarcinon - Nolvadex 
Norandren - Deca-Durabolin
Nourytam - Nolvadex 
Novegam - Clenbuterol
Nurezan - Deca-Durabolin 
Omifin - Clomid
Ondogyne - Cyclofenil 
Orimetene - Cytadren
Ora-Testryl tabs - Halotetin 
Oreton Methyl - Methyltest
Orgabolin drop - Orabolin 
Ovogest - H.C.G
Ovo-Gonadon - H.C.G 
Oxeprax - Nolvadex
Oxitonsa - Anadrol 
Pace - Equipose
Panteston - Andriol 
Paracefan - Catapress
Pergotime - Clomid 
Permastril - Masteron
Pharmachim - Clenbuterol 
Physex - H.C.G
Physex Leo - H.C.G 
Pioner - Clomid
Plenastril - Anadren 
Praedyn - H.C.G
Predalon - H..C.G 
Pregnesin - Pregnesin
Pregnyl - H.C.G 
Primogonyl - H.C.G
Proasi HP - Proasi HP 
Profasi - H.C.G
Prolan vet - H.C.G 
Prolifen - Clomid
Pronabol - Dianabol 
Prontovent - Prontovent
Psychobolan - Dynabolan 
Rehibin - Cyclofenil
Restandol - Andriol 
Retabolil - Deca
Retabolin - Deca 
Riboxifen - Nolvadex
Roboral - Anadrol 
Rochoric - HCG
Rodozol - Cytadren 
Ro-Thyronine - Cytomel
Serofene - Clomid 
Serophene - Clomid
Serpafar - Clomid 
Sexovid - Cyclofenil
S.L.T - L-thyroxine 
Spasmo-Mucosolvan -Clenbuterol
Spiropent - Clenbutrol 
Spriopent mite - Clenbuterol
Stenolon - Dianabol 
Stenox - Halotestin 
Sterobolin - Deca 
Sybolin - Equipose
Synasteron - Anadrol 
Synthroid - L-thyroxine
T3 - Cytomel 
T4 tabl - L-thyroxine
Tadex - Nolvadex 
Tafoxen - Nolvadex
Tamax - Nolvadex 
Tamaxin - Nolvadex
Tamcal - Nolvadex 
Tamexin - Nolvadex
Tamifen - Nolvadex 
Tamofen - Nolvadex
Tamofene - Nolvadex 
Tamoplex - Nolvadex
Tamox - Nolvadex 
Tamox AL - Nolvadex
Tamoxan - Nolvadex 
Tamox-GRY - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen - Nolvadex 
Tamoxifen Ebene - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen Funk - Nolvadex 
Tamoxifen Hexal - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen Leivas - Nolvadex 
Tamoxifen Lederle - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen medac - Nolvadex 
Tamoxifen mp - Nolvadex
Tamoxifen NM - Nolvadex 
Tamoxifeno - Nolvadex
Tamoxifeno Septa - Nolvadex 
Tamoxifeno Tablets Hs - Nolvadex
Tamoxifenum - Nolvadex 
Tamoxifenum gF - Nolvadex
Tamoxifenum pch - Nolvadex 
Tamoxigenat - Nolvadex
Tamox-Puren - Nolvadex 
Tamoxusta - Nolvadex
Taxus - Nolvadex 
T.Berco Supp - Test Propionate
T. cell pharm - Nolvadex 
T. citrate - Nolvadex
T. dumex - Nolvadex 
Teatrois - Triacana
Teenofen - Nolvadex 
Tertroxin - Cytomel
Tesamone - Nolvadex 
Tesone L.A - Testosterone L.A
Testa-C - Testosterone Cypionate 
Testanate No 1 - Test Ennthate.
Testadiate-Depot - Test Cypionate 
Testaval - Testosterone Enanthate
Testex - Testosterone Propionate 
Testex Leo - Test Propionate
Testex Leo Prolongatum - Test Cypionate 
Testo-Enant - Test Enanthate
Testoject-50 - Testosterone Cypionate 
Testoject-LA - Test Cypionate
Testogan - Testosterone Propionate 
Testolin - Test Suspension
Testorona 50 - Testosterone Propionate 
Testorona 200 - Test Enanthate
Testosteron - Testosterone Propionate 
Test Aqueous - Test Suspension
Testosterone-depot - Test Enanthate 
Test Prolongatum - Test Cypionate
Testoaterone Prop - Test Propionate 
Teston - Methyltestosterone
Testormon - Methyltestosterone 
Testoviron depot - Test Enanthate
Testovis - Methyltestosterone 
Testovis depo - Test Propionate

Testred - Methyltestosterone 
Testred Cyp - Test Cypionate
Testrin-PA - Test Enanthate 
T. Farmitalia - Nolvadex
T. Fermenta - Nolvadex 
T. Heumann - Nolvadex
Thevier - L-Thyroxine 
T. Hexal - Nolvadex
Tiromel - Cytomel 
Tironina - Cytomel
Ti-Tre - Cytomel 
Thybon forte - Cytomel
Thyrax - L-Thyroxine 
Thyrex - L-Thyroxine
Thyro 4 - L-Thyroxine 
Thyro Hormone - L-Thyroxine
Thyrotardin - L-Thyroxine 
Thyroxin - L-Thyroxine
Thyroxin-natrium - L-Thyroxine 
Tiroxino leo - L-Thyroxine
T. Jenapharm - Test Propionate 
T. Lachema - Nolvadex
T. lingvalete - Methyltestosterone 
Tokormon - Clomid
T. Onkolan - Nolvadex 
T. Pan Medica - Nolvadex
T. Pharbita - Nolvadex 
T.Prop.Disp - Test Propionate
T.prop. Eifel fango - Test Propionate
T. propionicum - Test Propionate
T. Ratiopharm - Nolvadex 
Trijodthyronin - Cytomel
Trijod. Sanabo - Cytomel 
Trijodthyr. 50 - Cytomel
Trijodthyr. Leo - Cytomel 
Trinergic - Dianabol
Triolandren - Test Propionate 
T. Streuli - Test Propionate
T. Sopharma - Nolvadex 
Turinabol . Depot - Deca-Durabolin
T. Vitis - Test Propionate 
T. Wassermann - Nolvadex
Ultandren - Halotestin 
Undestor - Andriol
Vasoprome - Oxandrolone 
Vebonol - Equipose
Ventipulmin - Clenbuterol 
Ventolase - Clenbuterol
Virigen - Andriol 
Virilon - Methyltestosterone
Virormone - Test Propionate 
Zemide - Nolvadex
Ziremilon - Deca-Durabolin 
Zitazonium - Nolvadex

----------


## Heracles74

Being extremely intelligent doesn't make you a geek. It makes you smarter than 99.5% of the rest of the yo-yo's out there. Thank you hooker for always providing such exacting and reliabel information!

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I'm not in the top .5%, believe me...I'm sure of that.

----------


## Heracles74

ok - poor percentage by way of comparison. 
Your definitley a knowledgeable asset to this bored, thanks bro!

----------


## HeavyHitter

> 6-8hairs? C'mon bro! One loses 50-100hairs/day normaly! I'm predisposed to hairloss and have been taking Fina and Rogaine for like 6 months and they worked great but these past few weeks i'm noticing more and more hairloss..
> Anyways i'm currantly on Var and it hasn't accelerated my hairloss at all.


thinkin the same thing bro!! plus i am too and no hairloss for me!!

dont forget test is one of the leading hairloss roids bro!!

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I think it's funny that Logan is standing there counting the eight hairs he lost....

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> ok - poor percentage by way of comparison. 
> !


They have adds for people in those top-top percentages of intellegence, in the classifieds of MENSA Bulletin (The magazine Mensa members receive with membership enrollment)....Mensa is the top 2% of the world, while the "Top One Percent Society," (top 1% of the world) and "Triple Nine Society" (99.9th percentile) also exist....

Imagine how much fun those meetings are...?  :What?:

----------


## Mighty Joe

Hooker......We are all lucky and glad you are here bro!!!! You just keep the info coming.....because for most of us here...Knowledge is power and you are a Powerful MoFo!!!! Hats off...

MJ

----------


## Duke of Earl

if it makes you feel any better - var makes me pissed off too, but the moodiness generally fades over the first few weeks.
As far as the hairloss goes - it's extremely complicated & could be due to loads of factors - I doubt very much that it's from the Var tho (even though loosely it's a ''DHT derivative'') - more likely test related (although the var might have an indirect effect through SHBG / estrogen etc)

----------


## toolman

Odd, I had no mood issues at all with Var. No hair loss either but I am OK there as both grandfathers, more importantly my Moms dad, died with full heads of hair in thier 80's If you are not genetically predisposed to hair loss, do not worry.

As for you Hooker, thanks for bringing back the nightmares of Organic Chemistry in college.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

NO problem...I never took any advanced chem classes, and I barely passed the one bio class I took in college.

----------


## bigbouncinballs

> They have adds for people in those top-top percentages of intellegence, in the classifieds of MENSA Bulletin (The magazine Mensa members receive with membership enrollment)....Mensa is the top 2% of the world, while the "Top One Percent Society," (top 1% of the world) and "Triple Nine Society" (99.9th percentile) also exist....
> 
> Imagine how much fun those meetings are...?


is this measured by iq numbers or something different?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Yeah...intellegence it measured by IQ numbers (Intellegence Quotient scores). The most common test is the Stanford-Binet, although others are acceptable. 

IQ is simply your Chronological age divided in relation to your mental age, on a standard deviation.

If you are 10 years old, with the learning ability (intellegence) of a 14 year old, then you have a 140 IQ. Get it?

Mensa, for example requires 2 standard deviations above the general population (32 points, in this case), or top 2% of the general population...this means a qualifying IQ is 132+ to get in. A 136 puts you around the intellegence range of Darwin and Locke (*estimated).

----------


## bigbouncinballs

one more  : Hijack:  and im done.

my parents had me take that test from a doctor when i was 8 or ten years old. i scored a 142, they showed me the papers years ago. but ever since seeing that number i have put little faith in the iq test. i took the lsat recently and probably landed in the 70th percentile... far from genius! do you think that years of adolescent drug abuse could have dropped that number significantly or was it skewed to start with?

for the original thread: test makes my hair fall out all over the place. anavar doesn't. i will probably be saying goodbye to my hair this fall *sniff*

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I don't know...all I know is that when asked on this board, most people are geniuses with regards to their IQ scores....

("My IQ score is a billion-ka-jillion...is that high?" "I'm even smarter than my manager at the Krausers I work at...")

IQ is generally thought to be static throughout your life, though.


Anyway, yeah...anavar is DHT-derived...I think MBH had some hairloss with it. Ketokonazole shampoo may help you to not lose hair when you are using DHT-based steroids .

----------


## bigbouncinballs

yeah, the thing is i have the number but i don't believe it. i'm definately not trying to prove i'm a genius, i KNOW i am not that intelligent and i wanna know why i'm average with a slightly above average score...
anyway, thnx for responding
wtf is a krausers?

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

I think that may be a NJ thing...it's like a WaWa...or 7-11...

Ya know....like..one of those places?

The score you mentioned isn't "slightly above average"...it's like...in the top 1% of the population....you should be very happy with it.

----------


## bigbouncinballs

yeah, i'm waaaay waaaaaaaaaaay down from the top 1%. i'd be happy with it were it legitimate. have you taken the test? were you confidant in it's accuracy?
7-11... got it.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Actually...intellegence is that score. 

Like if you say "I got a 140iq, but I'm not that intellegent" it's like saying "I move very quickly in water, but I can't swim fast"...if you understand the first part of the sentence....you know that attaching it to the second part isn't really logical.

----------


## bigbouncinballs

right, just saying its skewed... don't know why.

----------


## bigbouncinballs

> Actually...intellegence is that score. 
> 
> Like if you say "I got a 140iq, but I'm not that intellegent" it's like saying "I move very quickly in water, but I can't swim fast"...if you understand the first part of the sentence....you know that attaching it to the second part isn't really logical.


"I move very quickly in water, but I can't swim fast"
this is assuming the only moving done in water is swimming. what about struggling, motorboats, tied to a one hundred pound anchor, etc.

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

"I move very quickly in water" assumes self propulsion...not aided, I believe. But I think you understand what I'm saying. If your IQ was measured in the top 1% of the population, it doesn't make sense to say you aren't intellegent. 

"The test is skewed" is generally the battle-cry of the average, in my experience.

Accepted IQ tests (Stanford-Binet, etc..) meet all criteria relevant to be considered a valid test; specifically of intellegence

----------


## Logan13

> They have adds for people in those top-top percentages of intellegence, in the classifieds of MENSA Bulletin (The magazine Mensa members receive with membership enrollment)....Mensa is the top 2% of the world, while the "Top One Percent Society," (top 1% of the world) and "Triple Nine Society" (99.9th percentile) also exist....
> 
> Imagine how much fun those meetings are...?


You think you are a geek, I was a member of Mensa. Basically take a certified IQ test, test over 140, and you are in. We played brain teaser board games, I lasted a week....not fun. Also, I did not think about it at the time, but it is pretty bad that I was counting my eight hairs. Paranoid!

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

> You think you are a geek, I was a member of Mensa. Basically take a certified IQ test, test over 140, and you are in.


132.

----------


## Logan13

> 132.


Yes and No. 132 is the cut-off, but with anything below 140, you have to go through the interview process and then be accepted to become a member of Mensa. I took the tests my soph. year in college, thought that I was pretty cool to make it in, but just not my kind of people.

----------


## bigbouncinballs

mensa... sounds like menses

----------


## nyyanks201

hooker you're starting to sound like my Organic Chem professor here at Rutgers University!!!! the bitch gives me nightmaresss

----------


## Property of Steroid.com

Yeah.....I never took any chem classes, though...not since High School.

----------


## BOBO ZOBA

All The Androgenic -anabolic Steroids Can Connect With The Androgenic Receptors Situated All Over The Human Body. Some Of The Receptors Are Situated In He Folicles Of The Hair And Central Nervous System. When Steroids Connect To Them They Can Develop Baldness,agressive Behaviour. Anavar And Eq Have Low Androgenic Values And Are Good Choice I You Are Scared Of Those Side Effects, But Dont Think They Cant Develop At All.

----------


## bigger

> No, really...how uncool is it to actually know something like that....


UNCOOL!!!! hell no , what you know is gold worth if you ask me, i wounder were you get all the infromation? 
myself reading alot of your post( studdeying) for more knowlege, in hope to be as good as you are some day.

----------


## znak

> Actually...intellegence is that score. 
> 
> Like if you say "I got a 140iq, but I'm not that intellegent" it's like saying "I move very quickly in water, but I can't swim fast"...if you understand the first part of the sentence....you know that attaching it to the second part isn't really logical.



Smart people kan spel good. I can tell that most peple on this bord are geniuses.

----------


## Rocky IV

> thinkin the same thing bro!! plus i am too and no hairloss for me!!
> 
> dont forget test is one of the leading hairloss roids bro!!


Yea i bringf again another classic thread...i know,,
Just wanted to know if test is actually worse on the hair that winstrol depot is, ive herd some say now and some say yes, i would think winstrol is alot wors because it is a dht compound,,anyone know this for cirtain?

----------

